
Minimalist – A Material Colorscheme Darker for Vim - dikiaap
https://github.com/dikiaap/minimalist
======
gespadas
Nice one. Thanks!

~~~
dikiaap
You're welcome :D, I just port colorscheme of material theme darker on sublime
text.

